# ipad 2 - déverrouillage smart cover



## ibonhomme (22 Janvier 2014)

bonjour, bonjour,

mon petit souci du jour sur mon ipad 2 sous IOS7 (JB évasion)

Quand j'ouvre la smart cover, j'arrive directement sur la page d'accueil. le lockscreen s'affiche à peine une seconde et déverrouille tout seul.
Si je laisse la smart cover ouverte et que l'ipad se met en veille seul, pas de souci. Au réveil par le bouton home, j'ai bien le lockscreen. Idem si je verrouille moi même.

les tweaks installés :
- cleaner
- f.lux
- icleaner pro
- ifile
- noslowanimations
- purge


----------

